# Reel Lady to fish with Denny Brauer



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Marcia is fishing as a co-angler at the Clarks Hill event currently in progress. She's in 13th place with a limit that weighed just shy of 9 lbs. Tomorrow she fishes with the master of the jig and pig and day one leader Denny Brauer. It's good and bad. Good because she's going to learn from the master himself (and I get a free class when she gets home) and bad because I doubt he'll leave many fish uncaught for her to build her weight. What an awesome opportunity though to fish with one of the best.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like a good opportunity! What time is the weigh-in?, I'll try to catch it online if I can.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am green with envy, but what an opportunity! I got the chance to meet him following a seminar at the bassmaster University a couple years ago. Very well spoken and professional. I'm sure she will enjoy the day and learn alot as well.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Weigh-in starts at 3.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

3 yrs ago my best buddy and I went to Arkansas to the 1st Annual Ranger Boat Owners Meet. We had a 4 day :B BLAST:B.

We fished with some pro's and spent alot of time in the "tents" with them just chatting with them. We met Denny and chatted for about a 1/2 hour. What a fantastic guy. He sat at the dinner table with us along with Quido & Dion Hibdon and a bunch of other pros.

Later man.

Good Luck Reel Lady


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

WBT Represents


On Day One, Women's Bassmaster Tour pro Marcia Rubin, from Ohio, fished the co-angler side of her first Elite Series event. 

"People were struggling out there," she said. "I lost a nice one in the morning, too." 

The lone female angler learned many things fishing from the back of the boat. In particular, she learned patience.

"It's teaching me to bite my tongue," Rubin said.

Accustomed to making the decisions for herself during a WBT tournament, Rubin noted how sitting back and going with the flow created a challenge for her on Day One.

"As a pro, I can position my boat to where I need it to be," she said. "It's a lot different out here."

Rubin fared well, however, as her 8-14-pound stringer, places her in 13th place heading into Day Two.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Definately sounds great!! Go Get'em Marcia!


----------

